# Zombie warning notices !!!!



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Ok, as Oct approached, I am hearing more & more about possible zombie infestations. So to help make sure this does not become an epidemic this year,
I am posting the appropriate notices & signs for your printing pleasures. 
*** would like to add that these are not of my creation, just passing along openly posted from a few years ago on these forums.(1st 4, artist(s) unknown at this time)

( the 1st 2 links have multiple notices-signs in PFD's )
http://www.4shared.com/document/qKNjOg1K/zd_online.html
http://www.4shared.com/document/LflkFpLY/zdv2.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/oT58j7bT/zombiespl6.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/7dG4M0qe/zombies_infection_notice.html
http://www.4shared.com/photo/KPjuiV3S/Zombie_Xing_sign.html ***Uruk-Hai of Halloweenforum
http://www.4shared.com/document/u0HdPObf/Eyegores-yellowzombie.html ***Eyegore of Halloweenforum

Lets get the message out & be safe, remember - Zombies don't play fair !! :zombie:


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks... a few of those links are dead...


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Sorry, don't know why they didn't, but fixed, all 6 links work !


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

LOL, very cool dark lord thank you for the share, I got them all.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Dark Lord!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Very handy - thanks!


----------



## Rich B (Oct 6, 2005)

Ooohhh - Zombie Apocolypse new report! http://www.hi-rezdesigns.com/online_store/

not free of course but very nicely done!


----------

